# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  What software to use for creating commercial quality hex and counter wargame maps?

## echobase

Hi, this is my first post to this fantastic forum. I'm designing my first wargame and trying to rise to the immense challenges. I've seen a list of map-making software here (https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ead.php?t=1407) but am trying to pair this down to my specific need. Can someone please tell me what software tools would be the most obvious choices to produce commercial quality maps similar to those in the below pics (they may take a few seconds to load)? Would the designers of these maps likely have constructed them completely from scratch or from pre-existing maps? I'm looking for the capability to produce maps with lots of details, layers, and subtly. Thanks.

----------


## timallen

Adobe Illustrator and/or Photoshop would be the most likely answer.  I personally use Photoshop.

----------


## timallen

Adobe Illustrator and/or Photoshop would be the most likely answer.  I personally use Photoshop.

----------


## Falconius

Ilya Kudriashov makes a lot of those types of maps.  My guess would be he uses Illustrator (and or Photoshop  :Wink: ).  I'm pretty sure Tim's answer is the one you are most likely to receive.

Now you can of course get away with opensource programs.  Inkscape (as an Illustrator variant), and Krita (as a Photoshop variant) would be my choices of the free options today.  GIMP may be a little more straightforward to handle than Krita though.

But honestly before you get that far just start making the maps with whatever, even graph paper or plain white, figure out the information you want to include figure out some ideas about how you want to represent it and start from there.  Remember those polished final details are the least important step (but perhaps the most time consuming) they are achieved by starting simple making sure all your basics and foundations are covered well and then just refine refine refine.

----------


## echobase

Thank you, Falconius. I think that's what I was looking for. Very useful advice indeed.

----------


## timallen

agreed that artwork and graphics should be the last thing done for a game, and its very helpful if all the playtesting has be finalized too so the artist doesnt have to go back and change things on the fly after the graphics are finished.  I've worked with designers who seem to be developing the game on-the-fly as I made up graphics for it.  Its was not fun.

----------


## echobase

> agreed that artwork and graphics should be the last thing done for a game, and its very helpful if all the playtesting has be finalized too so the artist doesnt have to go back and change things on the fly after the graphics are finished.  I've worked with designers who seem to be developing the game on-the-fly as I made up graphics for it.  Its was not fun.


Reasonable.

----------


## Rochnan

> agreed that artwork and graphics should be the last thing done for a game, and its very helpful if all the playtesting has be finalized too so the artist doesnt have to go back and change things on the fly after the graphics are finished.  I've worked with designers who seem to be developing the game on-the-fly as I made up graphics for it.  Its was not fun.


I tend to have something in my contract about changes after certain phases are completed. Usually it just comes down to shuffling a few things around and me not really asking much in return. I should change that.

But more on topic: this really helps me out when working with hex tiles.

----------

